# Looking for a refreshing apple e-liquid



## De Waal (27/8/15)

Hi guys,

i am looking for a decent apple flavor , preferably on the higher VG side and about 6 mg and lower would be awesome ? 
and can anyone recomend any other nice fruity ones ?
I just like the refreshing taste of the fruit !


----------



## Yiannaki (27/8/15)

De Waal said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i am looking for a decent apple flavor , preferably on the higher VG side and about 6 mg and lower would be awesome ?
> and can anyone recomend any other nice fruity ones ?
> I just like the refreshing taste of the fruit !


If you enjoy fruity flavours then the Gemini range from Philli Rocke will definitely please you.

The Adam and Eve flavour is an apple flavour with a little twist. But the entire range comes highly recommend. 

Have a look here http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/gemini-by-phillip-rocke-1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/8/15)

De Waal said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i am looking for a decent apple flavor , preferably on the higher VG side and about 6 mg and lower would be awesome ?
> and can anyone recomend any other nice fruity ones ?
> I just like the refreshing taste of the fruit !



Hi @De Waal 
Welcome to the forum

Not many plain apple juices that I know of. Most of the fruity ones tend to be mixes of a few flavours. 

I do remember a juice stocked by @ShaneW at JuicyJoes that is called Zodiac Granny Smith Apple
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=zodiac-french-granny-smith-20ml
I remember a while back a few good comments about this juice. I havent tried it myself though. Maybe check with Shane. 

Vapour Mountain (@Oupa on this forum) also has several good fruity juices. Check them out at www.vapourmountain.co.za
I like their strawberry and their berry blaze. 

But as far as juices go, you need to try as many as you can. It can be a fairly difficult process but its very rewarding when you find something you really like.


----------



## ChadB (28/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> If you enjoy fruity flavours then the Gemini range from Philli Rocke will definitely please you.
> 
> The Adam and Eve flavour is an apple flavour with a little twist. But the entire range comes highly recommend.
> 
> Have a look here http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/gemini-by-phillip-rocke-1



The Gemini range is superb, made by Phillip Rocke. I got Enter the Dragon recently on a trip overseas. It is one of my best fruit flavours, my only downside is they only had 6mg and for my mouth-to-lung I enjoy 12mg nic. 
I highly recommend it.


----------



## moonunit (28/8/15)

Try Golums Apple from Cape Cartel or Sir Vape No.1. Both very good fresh apple flavours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## De Waal (28/8/15)

Thanks @moonunit ,@Hungry4Vape ,@Yiannaki !!

will definitely be try those one!!

and sorry For not Introducing myself.. seems like I will have to buy you guys a beer sometime

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/15)

+1 on @Sir Vape's No.1, it's a really awesome apple pie  their banana bread is also really great, don't remember the number though.


----------



## De Waal (28/8/15)

@BumbleBee ,@moonunit ,@Yiannaki ,@Hungry4Vape I don't know if you guys like th efruity ones, but bought some mona squeeza from vapeart todayand damn I am impressed for the amount I paid it was a pretty good liquid. enjoying it a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (28/8/15)

De Waal said:


> @BumbleBee ,@moonunit ,@Yiannaki ,@Hungry4Vape I don't know if you guys like th efruity ones, but bought some mona squeeza from vapeart todayand damn I am impressed for the amount I paid it was a pretty good liquid. enjoying it a lot



Which vendor sells it again? Thanks for the heads up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## De Waal (28/8/15)

@moonunit Vapoholics should stock it ? but i contacted them on facebook to get the flavours i want.


----------



## moonunit (29/8/15)

De Waal said:


> @moonunit Vapoholics should stock it ? but i contacted them on facebook to get the flavours i want.



Thanks, too many vendors around to remember all of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

